# wiregard fib



## einsibjani (Nov 6, 2022)

I've been using OpenVPN in fib 1 and have some iocage jails that should use the OpenVPN connection, so they have exec_fib=1 set.

Now I want to replace openvpn with wireguard, but the only way I can get it to work is to edit the rc.d script and prepend the wg-quick command with 'setfib 1'.

Setting wireguard_fib=1 in rc.conf did not work like I thought it should.

Is there something I'm missing, or is it just missing functionality in the wireguard port?


----------

